# Ocmulgee wma buck with glock



## tellis88 (Nov 9, 2010)

so Dad, Uncle Darrell, and me decided to go to the buck only hunt and it paid off... we usually alway's go to the thanksgiving hunt which is very very crowded which we will be going on this year.. but wanted to get a little scouting and hunting in. Seen 1 doe sat morning nothing sat evening wind was blowing like 500,000mph lol decided to set off the clear cut about 25 yard's on a small pinch point where there was sign of deer hitting the pin oak's and had a doe come by me right after day light then come back by me about 2 hours later then right after she left about 30min later I see a deer coming back down the trail she headed I assumed it was the same doe then I seen spikes and decided I would grab the ol glock 20 10mm watched it a minute then couldn't hold myself back since I havn't killed a deer with it yet I hit him the 1st shot and fired 4more  as he ran off only hit him the 1st shot  lol but he only went about 50yd this is my 2nd pistol deer... after hearing my gun shot's my uncle headed my way he was atleast 1/2 mile away and he got to the truck grabbed the rope and headed down the road bed looking for me and while he was walking seen movement and ended up shotting a 6pt had a good time even tho deer movement was down can't wait till thanksgiving...     I really enjoy hunting with pistol im about to build me a fusion 1911 long slide n frame just for hunting...


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice....

Good job there......


----------



## one hogman (Nov 9, 2010)

*glock buck*

Great hunt!  Congrats,The pistol hunting really adds  excitement to the hunt,Cherish each day you get to hunt with your Dad, they are special, mine has been gone 20 years, he took me squirrell hunting when I was about 10 and I have been hooked on hunting ever since.


----------



## hunter44a (Nov 17, 2010)

cool!


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 17, 2010)

Great job ,Congrats to you both


----------



## Dub (Nov 19, 2010)

That's great.

Nice taking one with the 10mm.





Just like One Hogman said...that family hunting is simpy as good as it gets in life as far as leisure time goes.

I had the pleasure of hunting with an uncle when I was growing up.  I'm soon to get the pleasure of hunting with my son.  He's showing a strong interest in it now.

Gonna get his 20 gauge geared up for rabbit hunting soon.  Hopefully a few winter hogs will be next and then the 2011 deer season!!!!


----------



## Glockit (Nov 22, 2010)

Great Story! 

I shoot a G20 too! 10mm. rocks ... CONGRATS!


----------



## nickE10mm (Nov 23, 2010)

Good job there with your 10.  Sometimes them deer just don't wanna move around, especially in the wind or warmer temps.  

Got a buck with my 10mm this year, as well!  

Good job and good idea on the Fusion.  I'm on week one out of about 20 to go.  :|


----------



## roperdoc (Nov 25, 2010)

Congrats on a great hunt! Built a fusion longslide in 10mm last year. Awesome pistol, hammers pigs. You'll love it


----------



## *G5* (Nov 25, 2010)

awesome hunt!! congrats!!


----------

